

PyPy's Approach to Implementing Dynamic Languages Using a Tracing JIT Compiler - kingkilr
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/video/dl.aspx?id=144687

======
_stephan
Here are the slides: [http://codespeak.net/svn/pypy/extradoc/talk/microsoft-
jan-20...](http://codespeak.net/svn/pypy/extradoc/talk/microsoft-
jan-2011/talk.pdf)

~~~
cfbolz
I really don't know what MS did to the slides on their web page. The PDF
contains just images of text.

------
joe_the_user
This is a really nice talk if you want to understand the work that's been
going in trying optimize dynamic languages like Python.

Watched the entire video.

